# Black and White Barn



## Antithesis (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought this little barn and bleak, winter landscape would look good in black and white:


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 20, 2010)

it does look great in b/w. the sky,distant hills and trees are the best in this pic. the barn is too far off to the right imo. had this be more to the left it would be perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 20, 2010)

did you use a red filter?


----------



## NateS (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the shot but agree about the barn.  It is not enough of a focal point and I honestly almost find it in the way.  I think I would rather have it not in the frame at all or more in the frame than it is.  That's strictly personal preference though and I still love the shot regardless....very dramatic shot.


----------



## jordan! (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like this shot. Like others have said, it would definitely draw the eye to the barn a bit more if it were slightly farther to the left. The contrast and the tone of this shot are spot on.


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 20, 2010)

I shot it in RAW and converted it to B&W with a photoshop layer mask (which I know isn't the best way, but it allows you to mimic a red filter, which I wanted).

I would have liked to get a closer shot of the barn via a telephoto, but I only currently have a kit lens for the camera. So I figured I'd go wider and get a more dramatic sky, which came out beautifully imo. I also had to crop out a telephone pole and a distracting fence post on the right side, and this came out to be the final crop. I think the sky ended up being the focal point in the end.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## jacqueliney (Feb 2, 2010)

I disagree with the bit about kids' pictures only being in the hallways. Why would you put pics of your loved ones only in a narrow hidden space that isn't shown off regularly


----------

